# Andrea + Sharon - beim Meer (42 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (17 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Andrea + Sharon*



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

​
*Nun ja, ich wäre gerne mit den beiden Girls am Meer!!!! * :drip:


----------



## icks-Tina (22 Okt. 2006)

die Bilder lob ich mir...natur pur...und kein Silikon.....vielen Dank für die süße Maus.....die mich gern mal zum Shooting einladen darf .....:devil:


----------



## Muli (22 Okt. 2006)

Wirklich schicke Bilder! Da würde man gerne mal Brandung sein ...


----------



## timberjack911 (23 Okt. 2006)

WOW!
Besten Dank!:drip: 
Weiss zufällig jemand, ob Andrea auch unter anderen Namen bekannt ist, oder ob sie auch andere shootings gemacht hat?


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (23 Okt. 2006)

timberjack911 schrieb:


> WOW!
> Besten Dank!:drip:
> Weiss zufällig jemand, ob Andrea auch unter anderen Namen bekannt ist, oder ob sie auch andere shootings gemacht hat?



Die Andrea hat sehr viele Bilder bei Met-art gemacht!
Habe auch schon einige gepostet!

Liebe Grüße
Tobi

PS: Timberjack911, falls du noch weitere Info zur Andrea brauchst kannst du mir jederzeit eine private Nachricht (PN) schicken!


----------



## rise (23 Okt. 2006)

Schöne Meeresbilder...... 
DANKE DAFÜR:thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (24 Okt. 2006)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> PS: Timberjack911, falls du noch weitere Info zur Andrea brauchst kannst du mir jederzeit eine private Nachricht (PN) schicken!



Aha… geheime Infos austauschen ohne uns…. Gemeinheit :devil: 

Also ich brauche die Telefonnummer und ihre Adresse und nur wenn 
ich die bekomme werde ich von einer offiziellen Beschwerde beim 
Boardguru absehen    


Danke für die schönen Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## J.Wayne (26 Okt. 2006)

hehe ja wer möchte da nicht ans Meer  

THX


----------



## Q (31 März 2009)

Zitat: "Nun ja, ich wäre gerne mit den beiden Girls am Meer!!!! "

mir würde eine reichen.... nach der anderen.  
Danke für die schönen Bilder!


----------



## congo64 (28 Jan. 2011)

Andrea ist der blanke Wahnsinn


----------



## raffi1975 (31 Jan. 2011)

:drip::drip::thx:


----------

